# Fall Techniques



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Post em.

I know of busting up flocks and using dogs. Any other tips? I've personally never hunted in the fall for them, but I'm thinking about it this year.


----------



## g0bbler (May 24, 2006)

I was taught to become a land challenger to the toms in the fall and it's worked a couple times. Scout the roosts and then mad jake yelps with a primos diaphragm have brought a couple birds. I've tried to picture it as arguing back at me, so just keep aggro calling at them. Insult their manhood.

It's worked a few times, I've been blanked a few times that way. 

BTW, thanks for this post. I'd love to learn some new tricks for fall. 

-g


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Turkeys can be creatures of habit in the fall. Scout from a far as much as possible. Pattern them. Small game hunting can be a great time to find out where they are coming from and going to. Once you get the pattern down, set up to ambush them. I have done this with pretty good luck. The last time my hunt was over in fifteen minutes.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

My girl dog located three flocks this weekend on our property. Two had very young grouse sized birds and may have been the same flock twice. The other had much larger young birds. Turkeys with pointing dogs can get interesting.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd appreciate any info on using pointing dogs. I have a GSP who's a good hunter, and last fall pinned a pair of turkeys. Got me to thinking...


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Learn thier pattern, sit on thier path, shoot gun at largest tom. Fall hunting is so much easier than spring hunting IMO. Cant wait for the season to start.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

what constitutes patterns, i dont get many chances to scout, but one weekend in the summer i seen 10 turkeys two times within 75 yards of where they were the day before

was that a fit of chance or might that constitute consistency??


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Pattern them and be patient.

and find your god.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Sit in my yard in a lawn chair and wait the twice daily flock of 14 with 3 toms to come in and rob my bird feeders.............:coolgleam


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

If you see them in an area once, scout it from a distance again, if you see them in the same spot more than once, preferably in early morning or twards the end of the hunting hours, sit in that area. Chances are, they will come right to you. Turkeys get stuck in their dayly routine in the fall, they will normally walk in a big circle and end up in the same place they started in the morning, fall only , spring is different.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I've tried all of the conventional fall tecniques in the past, but I really would not try to think about it too much. So many articles and opinions about fall turkey hunting. Just get out there and let it flow. I've even had the best luck, it seems, on rainy, windy days.
The last few years I've hunted fall turkeys by setting up in an area that I knew turkeys were present, and just started sounding like a group of turkeys. Sometimes they make alot of noise such as when a group of Jakes are moving around feeding. Sometimes there's a couple of them sparring with each other making a all kinds of noise, while the others are making soft calls or quietly feeding. Sooner or later, if you are luckey and patient, you'll get some company and you may get a chance to shoot. Last fall I shot the biggest gobbler of my life, although I'd rather shoot a poult in the fall, thet're are the best eating and the fall season is to try and take the surplus birds.
Just don't get discouraged, you know how hunting goes sometimes. Good luck to all.


----------



## MiWolf (Nov 9, 2002)

unclecbass said:


> If you see them in an area once, scout it from a distance again, if you see them in the same spot more than once, preferably in early morning or twards the end of the hunting hours, sit in that area. Chances are, they will come right to you. Turkeys get stuck in their dayly routine in the fall, they will normally walk in a big circle and end up in the same place they started in the morning, fall only , spring is different.



Worked for me 9:00am this morning, Lapeer County. Thanks, my first turkey!
________________________________________________________________
MiWolf
Burton, Michigan

"Proud of my daughter, a US Airman."


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Besides some serious scouting, and just getting their patterns down, I have had some luck with a Kee Kee call just simulating a lost member of the flock. If you have no problems with hens on the dinner table, this works well.


----------

